# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Communiqus >  Le Magic Quadrant Gartner positionne bluekiwi parmi les  visionnaires  pour la seconde anne conscutive

## Mejdi20

*Le Magic Quadrant Gartner, ddi aux rseaux sociaux dentreprise, positionne bluekiwi parmi les  visionnaires  pour la seconde anne conscutive*

_Face  une consolidation du secteur, bluekiwi maintient son positionnement dans le Magic Quadrant et poursuit son dveloppement, ce qui devrait lui permettre de figurer dans les  Magic Quadrant for Externally Facing Social Software  et  Magic Quadrant for Social CRM  en 2011._

*Paris, le 2 novembre 2010*  bluekiwi software, leader europen des diteurs de logiciels de rseaux sociaux dentreprise, annonce que le cabinet danalyste indpendant Gartner, Inc. la positionn parmi les entreprises  visionnaires  dans ldition 2010 du  Magic Quadrant for Software in the Workplace .

Selon le rapport du Gartner, _ les visionnaires se distinguent par une comprhension trs prcise des tendances actuelles et futures d'un march, telles que l'importance d'un environnement de collaboration transparent et flexible, ainsi que la valeur qu'apporte le renforcement mutuel entre les outils qui encouragent la contribution des utilisateurs et ceux qui encouragent les groupes et la formation de structures dcloisonnes. Leurs solutions et leurs plans de dveloppement pour lavenir refltent leurs ambitions d'innovation. Leurs efforts en marketing et en recherche et dveloppement sont d'autant plus efficaces qu'ils sont en adquation avec leur cosystme ouvert._ 



Le Gartner a positionn bluekiwi dans le quadrant des  visionnaires  et considre que ses principaux atouts sont :

*- lintrt accru de lentreprise auprs des grands comptes europens*, et des PME, avec un produit centr sur le partage d'informations et la mise en rseau des employs. Au cours de lanne 2010, bluekiwi sest implant aux tats-Unis et a lanc d'autres offres qui sappuient sur la mme plateforme mais qui sont ddies  la gestion de communauts externes et dautres mdias sociaux.

*- une offre complte de fonctionnalits* telles que lincitation  la participation, de lanalyse statistique, du microblogging, des capacits de rich-media (dont la vido), la gestion de communaut tendue, la ralisation de sondage et de partage d'ides. Ils sont intgrs au sein dune seule plateforme qui peut servir simultanment au rseau interne,  des communauts externes et dautres mdias sociaux.

*- la grande facilit d'utilisation* et lintrt de lexprience utilisateur.

*- lavantage comptitif gographique dont bnficie la socit en Europe*.

- le relationnel avec Dassault Systmes qui fournira  lentreprise un levier supplmentaire sur le march (en particulier pour soutenir la gestion du cycle de vie des produits).

* On constate qu'en prs d'un an, le march a connu une consolidation* , dclare *Carlos Diaz, PDG et fondateur de bluekiwi software.* _ Une dizaine dentreprises ont disparu et de gros acteurs se positionnent sur un march qui suscite de plus en plus dintrt. Le dveloppement de bluekiwi aux tats-Unis, l'extension de son portefeuille de clients et les dernires volutions de notre plateforme de rseau social d'entreprise nous ont valu de conserver notre positionnement parmi les visionnaires du march dans le dernier Magic Quadrant du Gartner. Autre point important, suite aux derniers dveloppements de la plateforme bluekiwi, l'entreprise devrait l'anne prochaine tre positionne dans deux quadrant supplmentaires : le  Magic Quadrant for Externally Facing Social Software  et le  Magic Quadrant for Social CRM . Nul doute que bluekiwi possde les ressources pour continuer  se dvelopper  linternational. 
_

Pour plus dinformations : www.bluekiwi-software.com

----------

